# Getting hooked on Laxatives



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

I am in an awful position these days; hooked on 1500 mg of magnesium citrate pills ; i feel lousy but if I take less, it hardly works; I ask myself, how did I get here? I looked back at my posts on this board dating back to 2001; at that point I had discovered this site and began to wean myself off of Milk of Magnesia which made me really ill; i thought taking the pills was a great idea and it is. I started with 400 mg; that didn't help much so i went to 800 mg of mag citrate/oxide pills. that worked- but guess what, because of my particular psyche and body distortion issues, it wasn't enough for me; i wanted to "clean out", empty out so I increased the dosage; now I am taking 1500 mg of mag citrate pills and I feel awful; I went to my gastroenterologist and asked him if he had suggestions; he didn't have any; he told me, well, it works for ya? i said yes; he said your mag level is good; okay that is good. he told me not to worry about it. He said basically if I am not feeling good, it must be for some other reason; well I have had a complete yearly physical with blood work and all of that and it is normal. I know how I feel and magnesium makes me feel weak and sometimes dizzy. Anyway, you can get hooked on magnesium; the more you use , the more you need. Now, I have to figure out how to use less and I don't kow quite what to do. I tried taking just 100 mg less and it hardly works. So, here I am, trying to figure out how to get my body use to less magnesium; i dont't know exactly what I am going to do, but I am going to try to figure it out. 800 mg is okay; `1500 is too much. thanks for reading this and remember, you can get hooked on magnesium if you aren't careful; it is a good medication for constipation but I abused it.


----------



## proudJu (Oct 17, 2010)

songbird said:


> I am in an awful position these days; hooked on 1500 mg of magnesium citrate pills ; i feel lousy but if I take less, it hardly works; I ask myself, how did I get here? I looked back at my posts on this board dating back to 2001; at that point I had discovered this site and began to wean myself off of Milk of Magnesia which made me really ill; i thought taking the pills was a great idea and it is. I started with 400 mg; that didn't help much so i went to 800 mg of mag citrate/oxide pills. that worked- but guess what, because of my particular psyche and body distortion issues, it wasn't enough for me; i wanted to "clean out", empty out so I increased the dosage; now I am taking 1500 mg of mag citrate pills and I feel awful; I went to my gastroenterologist and asked him if he had suggestions; he didn't have any; he told me, well, it works for ya? i said yes; he said your mag level is good; okay that is good. he told me not to worry about it. He said basically if I am not feeling good, it must be for some other reason; well I have had a complete yearly physical with blood work and all of that and it is normal. I know how I feel and magnesium makes me feel weak and sometimes dizzy. Anyway, you can get hooked on magnesium; the more you use , the more you need. Now, I have to figure out how to use less and I don't kow quite what to do. I tried taking just 100 mg less and it hardly works. So, here I am, trying to figure out how to get my body use to less magnesium; i dont't know exactly what I am going to do, but I am going to try to figure it out. 800 mg is okay; `1500 is too much. thanks for reading this and remember, you can get hooked on magnesium if you aren't careful; it is a good medication for constipation but I abused it.


why don't you try Doctors Best Magnesium - it's a formula that is very easily digested so you need a lot less of it. Magnesium has many benefits for the body (not just relieving constipation) for the heart, the muscles, for sleep etc. I wouldn't worry about taking "too much magnesium". Read some reviews about the product I mentioned. I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

proudJu said:


> why don't you try Doctors Best Magnesium - it's a formula that is very easily digested so you need a lot less of it. Magnesium has many benefits for the body (not just relieving constipation) for the heart, the muscles, for sleep etc. I wouldn't worry about taking "too much magnesium". Read some reviews about the product I mentioned. I think you'll be happy with it.


 thanks for the info; i will check it out


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

scarlett21 said:


> i hate ibs really so much my laxitive was really helping me working and now just stopped i am haveing to use my fingners and suppourties to make me go the loo am feeling bloated and in pain


 i know what you mean; what laxative are you using


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

scarlett21 said:


> dulcolax liquid i hate life right now last week i was going lots and am good amount am time tummy not bloated at all and last few day am bloated even after rice cakes i feel so confused am drinking so much water still nil i have had fish tiny amount carrots and omg


dulcolax is BAD...i used the tablets...they are excellent for the first few weeks or so, then they become ineffective (i guess the effect is similar to what narcotics users experience, they need more and more of the narcotic to get a high,until they are messed up). "isabgol" husks(natural treatment) worked for a friend, but hardly for me.I used omeprazole successfully for a month to counter regular acidity and lack of appetite...but after that, i stopped responding to it.IMHO, DO NOT RESORT TO ALLOPATHIC MEDICINES, THEY WILL SCREW YOUR HAPPINESS...try changing your diet(see what suits you), exercise regularly-as per your capacity(preferably 3-4 hours after a meal, immediate exercise causes problems), manage your emotions and try yoga/natural cures.ONE MAJOR TIP FOR THOSE GUYS WHOSE STOMACH/digestive system IS "WEAK"/"SLUGGISH" --- *DO NOT* DO HEAVY EXERCISES (EX. IN THE GYM) *THAT PUT STRESS ON YOUR STOMACH*, ESPECIALLY 1-3 HOURS AFTER A MEAL. THIS WILL DEFINITELY WORSEN YOUR PROBLEM OF INDIGESTION,CONSTIPATION AND EVEN QUALITY OF SLEEP. I have experienced this. You may be tempted to think / recommended by people that "aggressive gymming " will solve your problems. On the contrary, it may worsen it. EXERCISE AS PER YOUR CAPACITY. thanks and regards.i hope we all get better soon...


----------

